# $1,000 awaits you if you can show one racist comment on my part!



## Ralphy1 (May 13, 2015)

Race has been a problem in this country since slavery, and it is still lingers with us today no matter how far we have come, as evident from recent events involving police and black teens and men.  Demographics will probably remove this blight on this society as blacks and Hispanics become the majority of the population.  In the interim, however, we need to look at the problem realistically and efforts that have been tried to eradicate it. Thus, after the attack on my comments as being racist inspired on this forum, I am offering a monetary reward to any and all who can prove that I am a racist...


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

Is taunting Australians racist? :grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 13, 2015)

No, furriners are fair game...:sentimental:


----------



## Warrigal (May 13, 2015)

Damn. I could have scored $1,000. :awman:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 13, 2015)

Sorry, but there could be another opportunity if I mistakenly take exception to members taken me to task on my comments on some other matter...nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

My advise to you Ralphy is to get over it.  You are not the first, nor will you be the last to be "taken to task" for an opinion or comment.  It's how forums work, and at the end of the day, no one really cares.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 13, 2015)

Trust me I will when I get an apology...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2015)

I am becoming confused. I think I will back off and reflect before I speak on this subject again.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Trust me I will when I get an apology...nthego:



Sincerely doubt if that will happen.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 13, 2015)

I do too!


----------



## applecruncher (May 13, 2015)

Racism today has nothing to do with slavery.  That aside, I would hope that people have better things to do with their time that search for racist comments on an internet message board – for any any amount of money.  Sheesh.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 13, 2015)

Looks like I can put my checkbook away, at least for now...layful:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Looks like I can put my checkbook away, at least for now...layful:



I think what she meant was that no one was going to bother to carry this out by looking for your past remarks...(Why start another discourse).  NOT that they don't exist.  Your current remarks on the Zimmerman thread were what was being questioned.. and I agree.. are suspect for meaning.


----------



## Glinda (May 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My advise to you Ralphy is to get over it.  You are not the first, nor will you be the last to be "taken to task" for an opinion or comment.  It's how forums work, and at the end of the day, no one really cares.



I agree with QS, Ralphy.  It's time for Ralphy to move on to his next crisis.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2015)

I assume Ralphy meant this statement:  "Ralphy, what the hell is wrong with you?  You actually are a troll on  here and now I'll add racist to it.  You'll do anything to get attention  it seems."

In reflecting on it, I agree it is over the top and uncalled for.  In accordance with that I hereby offer my apology to you Ralphy, for it.

There, I said it.  All better now?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

So I take it no one gets the $1000


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So I take it no one gets the $1000



Would YOU take a Ralphy *check*?


----------



## Glinda (May 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So I take it no one gets the $1000



QS, you wanted to spend it on more Michael Kors, didn't you?!


----------



## Davey Jones (May 13, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My advise to you Ralphy is to get over it.  You are not the first, nor will you be the last to be "taken to task" for an opinion or comment.  It's how forums work, and at the end of the day, no one really cares.




Good post and I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

Glinda said:


> QS, you wanted to spend it on more Michael Kors, didn't you?!



Actually I'm more into Ralph Lauren these days..  lol!


----------



## AprilT (May 13, 2015)

Since no criteria was given, I'll cite this:  Let me know if you want me to change the parameters.    And Ill take that in small bills.  

*
To Tell If You’re A Racist. A Test.*

https://medium.com/@elizabethgrattan/how-to-tell-if-you-re-a-racist-a-test-d543a3c8640a








“Dutch Gap, Virginia. Picket station of Colored troops near Dutch Gap canal,” November 1864. Digital restoration by Lise Broer._Take a look at that photo. Are these men on offense or defense? Your perspective of a black man in arms matters. During the civil war or during civil unrest, our experiences shape our lens._
_Now, certainly a more comprehensive test could be and has been created to determine the question I ask. This is not a scientific test. Nor is it intended to cover the full scope of the history of the United States. However, in light of current events, perhaps it might be a good idea to take 3 minutes and ask yourself how many of the following do you personally identify with. Are you a racist?_
_Be brave. Take it._


You have quoted or shared a Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. meme because that’s the only black male leader you have ever heard of.
The above is “no” because you’ve also heard of Malcolm X.
You called a WoC a “Mother of the Year” for putting “one of those juvenile delinquents in their proper place”.
You don’t know or care what WoC stands for.
You hide behind the etymology of the word “thug”.
You remind people slavery is over.
You bring up Oprah Winfrey in any discussion about the struggle of the black community.
You mention we have a black President. But not because you grasp historical relevance.
You think black culture is awesome but the experience of the black community is their problem.
You called for an end to violence only after you couldn’t access the convenience of your CVS.
You cited a rap sheet of a dead man.
When you hear the words law and order, you’d rather talk about Olivia than Miranda Rights.
You refer to riots as the cause of unrest instead of a symptom of it.
You use the term “race card”.
You mention or allude to welfare offices not being burned down in the midst of chaos.
You are still referring to the killings of unarmed black men as isolated incidents.
You use the term “reverse racism”.
You believe being colorblind is enlightened.
You think having a black friend means you couldn’t possibly be racist.
…because he/she is different and doesn’t “act like that”.


*How many did you identify with?*
*None.*
You will be the person who shares this test every time you see ignorance on the internet about race relations in the nation. You acknowledge the system is broken and are striving to find ways to bridge gaps and empathize with your fellow man. You aren’t proud of passing it and you aren’t guilty or apathetic.
*1-3:*
You likely suffer more from White Privilege. You aren’t necessarily racist, but you also don’t seem to grasp what racism actually is. Without acknowledging your privilege, you become part of the problem. Education on the evidence can make all the difference.
*4–5:*
Beyond White Privilege, you enjoy the current dynamics because they offer you advantage and you think historical legacies have no impact on current ideologies, including yours. You won’t acknowledge your privilege nor do you care about the documented evidence of inherent bias in our systembecause in doing so, you’d have to fight against the very power structure that benefits you. This is a subtle racism and you could work to change your perspectives, but you likely won’t.
*More than 5:*
Yes. You are a racist.
Learn more. Talk less.


_The current unrest in our nation has a root. Let’s stop trimming the branches. Let’s stop blaming our communities for rising up and defending themselves against injustice. Let’s stop calling the riots the cause and acknowledge they are a symptom. Let’s stop pretending because our experience is different, another’s is irrelevant._
_Riots are a small part of protest. Civil disobedience is a fraction of the efforts. Many many voices are longing to be heard. Many many people are simply asking you to open your eyes and see their plight._
_Frederick Douglass said:
“Once let the black man get upon his person the brass letter, U.S., let him get an eagle on his button, and a musket on his shoulder and bullets in his pocket, there is no power on earth that can deny that he has earned the right to citizenship.”_
_It’s time that right was respected._


----------



## Davey Jones (May 13, 2015)




----------



## QuickSilver (May 13, 2015)

ding ding ding ding.....  We have a winner!!    I agree April..  don't take a check.. take small bills..


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2015)

I guess I should have "done the work" that my friend April has.  Kudos!


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2015)

April, thank you for putting my confusion to rest. I felt as though I was stuck in a mine field.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 14, 2015)

But once again it has not been shown that any comment that I have made was racially inspired.  You are all trying to justify my villfication and it doesn't wash.  People hate to admit that they have made a mistake and will go thru any contortion to try and avoid it...


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

With respect, Ralphy, that last line of your latest post could be applicable to you as well. Reality is perception, after all.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 14, 2015)

It might on some occasions but not on this one...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

Your comments on the Zimmerman thread were quite abhorrent IMO Ralphy.. AND in  the opinion of others... You really should take a better look at them and pretend you didn't write them.  Pretend someone else did..  What would you think?


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 14, 2015)

Please present these comments for evaluation or just admit that you were wrong...


----------



## Glinda (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for posting this, April.  It is sometimes difficult to be objective about myself but this has prompted some serious introspection.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Thanks for posting this, April.  It is sometimes difficult to be objective about myself but this has prompted some serious introspection.



I took the test.. I fell into the 1-3 category.. BUT.. I tend to disagree with the explanation. I have used the term "White Privilege".. and I am well aware of what it is and fully admit to having it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 14, 2015)

Well, well, QS, now who is the racist?  nthego:


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, well, QS, now who is the racist?  nthego:



good grief....  that's pathetic.  Despite what you have been lead to believe.. you aren't particularly cute.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 14, 2015)

Oh, yes I am!  Wait until you see my photo coming to a forum near you soon!


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

Speaking as an outsider, I'm finding this game of "Spot the racist" a bit tiresome.
What is it supposed to achieve?

it's a bit hackneyed but may I remind everyone when we point a finger at someone, three are pointing back at ourselves


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 14, 2015)

Yes, it has become tedious and I will take responsibility for my portion of it...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

I like to think that I am a grown up and can decide for myself what I want to post... or don't want to post about.   Without being chastised.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

Of course you can. 
So can I.

I still wonder where this is leading and what it will achieve.
I guess I'll just have to observe and find out.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

I guess anyone is allowed to discuss what they want...  not everyone has to like it.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

Agree, as long as people are not personally attacked. 

All arguments are fair game, and everyone should try to accept someone else demolishing something that they may have said with a counter argument, but when it gets personal it can become hurtful. We're not here to hurt each other. That is my opinion and my argument.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

I believe that only ONE post actually used a label and the person that used it has already apologized.   All the other posts were regarding comments made...  Ralphy seems to not like his comments objected to, or have it pointed out how it is felt his comments are wrong.  There is a complete difference in debating someone's comments and calling someone a racist..   Ralphy needs to get over it and to stop bringing it up from thread to thread.


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

I expected nothing less than the response given.   As far as pointing a finger, I haven't been the one starting these types of threads and if one continues to do so, expect the critique to fall on them.  I'm fine with the finger coming my way, I'm a big girl, yes in more ways than one, so bring it on.  I'm sure a nerve has been touched for more than one person with this thread and with my responses to it, some have chosen to look within some to go the way of denial and counter attack and that's fine, we're all free to make up our own minds as to what we choose to believe the facts are as we so see them.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

My comment about finger pointing was meant to be a general one. I named no names and used the first person plural to avoid being accusatory.

The details of this discussion, not just here but in some other threads are going over my head.
However I am sensing hurt and raw feelings. That is not helpful if we want to go on discussing things together.

If something good can come out of all of this then I would say that the feelings are less important but for the life of me I can't see how very much good will be achieved. I seem to be flogging a dead horse so I'll withdraw. It is after midnight here and I may be losing perspective because I am too tired right now.

Ni night, all.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 14, 2015)

If a person gets hurt or raw feelings from having their opinions and statements debated or disagreed with then perhaps they should not be putting them in a discussion section.  OR perhaps they should evaluate their statements to see how they read to others.  No one is above being called on something that they have said. There's an old saying on debate threads.. "you say it, You own it"  I don't think that there is a need to monitor it and try to control what is being said.. except, that is,  by the Moderators whose job it is to prevent personal attacks and the like.  I don't believe there was any personal attack in this thread.. and the one post that may have been was apologized for.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 14, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I expected nothing less than the response given.   As far as pointing a finger, I haven't been the one starting these types of threads and if one continues to do so, expect the critique to fall on them.  I'm fine with the finger coming my way, I'm a big girl, yes in more ways than one, so bring it on.  I'm sure a nerve has been touched for more than one person with this thread and with my responses to it, some have chosen to look within some to go the way of denial and counter attack and that's fine, we're all free to make up our own minds as to what we choose to believe the facts are as we so see them.



April, you didn't really expect him to pay up did you?


----------



## AprilT (May 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> April, you didn't really expect him to pay up did you?



Nope.    Didn't expect I'd search thread for thread to post every vile thing, but, I could post a few, but, not unless I get really bored and ridiculously childish, which I can confess to feeling on occasion when urked just a tad too much.  I'm not supper human as some might think.  bwahahaha.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 14, 2015)

Guess the new theme here is "Im right and you're all wrong".


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2015)

April, I am shocked! You mean you are not The Goddess Of The Forum? Say it isn't so!


----------

